# bionic dx?



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

what are the chances of putting the bionic fxz file on a droid x. and is that porting is


----------



## markhamr (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't really know the details of how these things work behind the scenes in the phone, but I'm 99% sure that would not work or end up well and no that would be porting. Porting would be taking the software from the Bionic and modifying it so it works with the DX, much more than plug-and-play, so to speak.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

You'd brick your phone. The bionic is partitioned differently then the droid X and the fxz is going to allocate the partition tables based on the fixed space of 16gb that is in the Bionic versus the 8gb in the Dx


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

hmm. well i guess it was just a thought. ill have a bionic in 17 days but i just wanted to see if it can be done. i guess just because.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

The Bionic is a great phone, I'm sure you can't wait to get a hold of it scoop.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

been waiting on it since the first of the year.settled for the tbolt back then.


----------

